# Captain's Log...



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Captain's log, stardate 94813.4. It's been about two months since I started this new budding hobby and after posting and receiving help from many people on these forums I decided that it would be rather fun to turn all that into a journal! / journal string haha!(also sorry for the type o's I am dyslexic)

That aside some information on me! I am an Industrial Design major at PRATT Institute in Brooklyn NY. 

And so it begins?

Well starting from the beginning I have been recovering from depression and finally was about at the point where I could comfortably take care of myself. On that note having grown up with cats and having grown up with them for most of my life I really wanted a furry companion. On that note I didn't feel that I was ready to take the next step to actually get a cat. There were lots of complications, not the right housing environment (not enough space), to me only benign home for a few hours each day. Some how I decided that keeping a fish would help prove to myself that I was capable of keeping a living creature. So I got a 5 gallon tank got it cycled, aquascaped, everything was ready, now I just need the fish. So I took the subway down to my local fish store.

I was trying to decide between a betta fish, a few guppies, or one fancy goldfish.(yes I know 5g is far too small for a goldfish however I was less informed then)

I literally spent two hours in the fish store looking at all the fish, talking with the employees, looking at all the fish, looking at the measly supply of bettas, again looking at the fish... I was hoping to walk in to the store and fall in love. Like many a fairytale falsehood that did not happen. Although my heart was fairly set on coming home with a betta. I had come in not wanting a CT, in my head they just looked very ragged, and to a degree very unhealthy. However upon looking at all the bettas: several sad veil tales , one giant, and a handful of depressed looking half moons, and one flamboyantly displaying crown tail. He was beautiful but he didn't make my heart sing, none of them really did. So cutting my losses I proceeded to spend the next hour staring at the bettas waiting for them to flair a little to see what they would truly look like. And I settled on one blue half moon boy. 

Just my luck though someone else had their eye on him and his neighbor. Long story short the store workers decided if I wanted the fish I could have it since I had been there for two hours and the other person had only just walked in. However I saw this as a sign that it was not meant to be, and was happy enough for the other customer to have the fish, provided they went to a good home. Slightly discouraged I continued to stare at the betta rack. Apparently the staff were quite rustled that I didn't walk out with the first betta I picked and the manager came out to speak with me, we talked and he asked why I didn't want the gorgeous displaying crow tale. So I told him my reasons, and he nodded and told me that in a few days they would be getting in a new shipment. I thanked him and continued to roam the store looking at fish. About 15 min later I was back at the row of bettas. 

I told my self when I walked into the shop that I was leaving with a fish and I was going to keep true to my own word!

And that is the story of how I brought the hyper aggressive betta fish now known as Michael home with me. "You may not like me, and I may not like you, but I think I can learn to love you." (Named him on the taxi ride back home) 

All in all I think I'm rather head over heals for my silly little boy. Glad I took the chance.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

We have had our ups and downs, Michael hated his reflection in his tank and so I tried to cover the black acrylic (it's a part of the tank/ filter... very difficult)







no mods







yellow frosted acrylic (laser cut out)







installed the tank mod


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Err it kinda worked all that was yellow was fine however he hated the filter intake and would still flare. Why was this a problem? Well he ended up having a blow out of his fins and a pin hole... = betta mom has an aneurism.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Me so into a hospital tank he went! Aka a rubber made bin.







(a sponge filter was added minuets after this photo was taken)

He was treated with stress guard, a pinch of aquarium salt, and Indian almond leaves. Also he was allowed to eat all the frozen food he wished. (To a healthy degree)

Within two weeks he was back up to par! All healed aside from a micro pinhole in his fin. And everyday he continued to make leaps and bounds!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

And so the day came that we upgraded from a 5>tub>10 the black background is on a peel off later I really wanted it to work out, but just in case he didn't like it I could remove it quickly.








He didn't like it...


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

It was removed and replaced by a layer of window frosting film.








Then I got the idea to layer them! Haha!!! Maybe he won't flare at this!!!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Phew all caught up, this is present day and only time will tell, so far there is definitely less flaring (he gave it one or two quick flashes but nothing compared to the sustained two hour long dominance dances he would put on...) 

My fingers are crossed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

So far the new background is working like a charm! No flaring haha TAKE THAT Michael!!!

Also gave him a 50% wc last night because we had some white fluffy stuff on the heater and one plant... some articles say its bacteria other say fungus both say it's harmless just nasty looking. Scrubbed it off and vacuumed it up (NOT IM MY HOUSE)!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

The new light came in


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Tried to sneak some pics of Michael...










He noticed preeeety quick.... he doesn't like my phone...


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

It's three am and I just got back, all the fishes are asleep, but Michael woke up and said hello to me before he tucked himself down for bed; on his favorite leaf.

Made my day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I've just been through reading all the previous journal entries, and I just have to say that Michael is absolutely beautiful, such a handsome and photogenic boy.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

On another note, the tetras are being returned to the LFS. (Long story short) they were bullying their ill comrade. And I am dedicated to nursing him back to health.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Every fish store is a trap...









Err I got ghost shrimp :>


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

MUCH REGRET!!! Michael ate all the ghost shrimp... I think maybe in a few months I might try with red cherry shrimp in their own 5g tank with no hungry Michael... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Water change day


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Beautiful boy.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> Beautiful boy.




Thank you!

Added a stupid amount of moss balls into the tank, hoping to prep them for a future tank / grafting










I really like the fat one under the driftwood 

Also picked up some aquascaping tools! And root tabs!!!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know how I didn't see your journal before! I apologize! Michael is so freakin cute! His tank is beautiful, I'm jealous lol. Everytime you post a picture of him flaring, for some reason it makes me laugh lol, he's just so darn adorable! I will be following, love it!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Bettaloveee said:


> I don't know how I didn't see your journal before! I apologize! Michael is so freakin cute! His tank is beautiful, I'm jealous lol. Everytime you post a picture of him flaring, for some reason it makes me laugh lol, he's just so darn adorable! I will be following, love it!




Thanks for the love!

When depression strikes its worst off to the pet store I go!








MORE PLANTS








Also did a 80% wc because I messed up the water moving crap around. Also testing if pothos can be planted into the tank instead of hanging on the back of the tank.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

So I don't think I've talked about this before... but since moving to a new residence 3 months ago I have been verbally and to a degree physically abused by my roommate... I am a shy individual who doesn't like conflicts. Said roommate has been coming home drunk and or high 3-4 times a week and has been verbally abusing me with comments like, "you look horrible, burn those pants," to "you love your fish too much, I'm going to eat him,". To "you're my favorite person to mess with, my favorite!" It's terrifying. I am thought I was recovering from my depression but since moving I have doubled my dosage of antidepressants and added a few anti anxiety medications on top. After speaking with the housing and counseling officers on campus it was finally brought before my RA now everyone is tied into doing something about my situation, we have all agreed a mediation meeting is going to take place. Before we can even talk to her about meeting, she comes home high off her ass. She starts telling me to "massage her back because that's what I'm there for," and it's freaking me out. Right then I get a call from my mom and I run to the hall way, while on the phone the I text the Ra and she comes down to talk with my roommate. Long story short my roommate gets mad, like super angry. So I hide in the RA's room as she tries to talk to the housing department. Bare in mind it's 11:30 pm by now. She asks if I can stay the night at a friends place and so I make a few calls, she escorts me down to my room I grab a shirt and pair of pants and scoop Michael into a critter carrier. Which leads me to now, camping out on my besties floor with Michael in a box... not the best but hey I'm still mentally and physically sane... not going to lie I'm a smidge terrified...










Yay blow up mattress










Michael is unhappy in his box... 
I'm sorry, we should get you back in your tank tomorrow, if not I'll make an emergency LFS run.

Sorry for tldr I just needed to get this off my chest...


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight... I'm so sorry. The way your roommate treats you is disgusting. Who is she to talk to you like that? Can I just say, I don't even know what you look like, but I bet you looked beautiful in those pants, hopefully you didn't burn them.  I hope she doesn't go completely psycho and ends up trying to mess with Michael. They need to get you away for this girl! You do not deserve this. Do not let her put you down. You are not there to massage her back. You are not her slave/servant or her punching bag. You are a human being, and you deserve to be treated as such. I'm glad your bestie took you in, and don't worry, Michael understands.  You sent your good thoughts my way, so allow me to send mine. <3


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you so much for your kind words, I read your message last night but couldn't think of a way to express my gratitude. Thank you again for helping me get through this fluster cluck. It means a lot  thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Had the mediation meeting with the roommate the RA and the House officer and the roommate . Long story short she promised to change, and make the effort. That she didn't know that her actions were causing me distress... I still feel uneasy, so I set up Michael at my friends home. Tomorrow I'm going on an open house tour of a new apartment and I'm purchasing Tupperwares to move all my things to a storage unit. I am dead tired. Long day today and long day tomorrow.

Thank you again for all the love and support. Its really helped me get through this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't trust that girl for a second Capt! She's probably saying she'll change and being all sympathetic so the RA and the House officer will get off her ass. I don't believe her. Nope! I can't imagine how stressed out you must be, and I believe ya when you said you're exhausted! I would be too! Think about it this way. Michael is safe and sound(your friend is awesome for letting him stay), you're going to an open house tour(Which, let's be honest, who doesn't like going to an open house!?) and you're going to move all of your stuff out and away from that girl! You're definitely going to have a long, hard day tomorrow. Hopefully the house tour of the apartment will be nice! Don't worry Capt, this all seems so crazy and hectic right now, but it will all settle itself out, and everything will be amazing! I'm counting on it, hopefully you are too Sending lots and lots of happy and positive thoughts your way


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

Reading about the way your roommate treats you made me so angry, she has no right to be so abusive. I really hope that something can be done about the whole situation, and I agree with Bettaloveee about not trusting the girl.

I know what it feels like to be in a 'fluster cluck' (I will totally be using this phrase from now on), I can promise you that things will eventually sort themselves out!

I am sending all the positivity towards you and Michael. I'm here if you need to talk or rant, or some advice.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sending you and sweet Michael lots of hugs your way! I'm SO sorry you're having to deal with this! I'm just happy you had a place to go.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you everyone! So some updates! After brawling through the administration I was able to secure a separate room! It is a single, we moved out as fast as we could! Got everything in and moved into place yesterday. And today picked up Michael from my friends house.








Picked him up and brought him home.









Thank you again everyone for all the love.
On a side note had a fair amount of plant melt... (reason for less plants now)


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Yaaay!! I'm so happy for you! This is awesome!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

So Michael has been flaring at this one corner of his tank



















Patched it up with some window frosting.
"WE SHALL HAVE NONE OF THAT!!!"


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Michael is so pretty and looks great in the tank


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Michael is so pretty and looks great in the tank




Thank you


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Wooohooo!!! So update, yesterday I put a large Indian almond leaf in Michael's tank because he seemed to be moping around (sitting on the bottom of his tank at times) idk he seemed bored. Over the past few weeks I've had some plant melting and have had to remove a fair amount of foliage. So I figured that Michael missed the interesting shapes they made and that the leaf might help. (It's perked him up in the past). And this morning I saw something that amazed me!










Behold!!! Michael's tiny bubble nest! Haha, most of you other betta owners will be shrugging 'my betta covers half the tank with his nests on a daily basis' you might be thinking; however Since the day he arrived in my care Michael has never blown a bubble nest. Many things have changed, tanks (5g>2.5g>10g), water temp(my building has unpredictable faulty heating, but Michael has his own heater), plant cover, etc. never has he ever blown a bubble nest! Yet today behold! Hahaha!!!

Why does this please me so much... haha I'm probably going crazy.

༼ ༎ຶ u ༎ຶ༽


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

Michael is such a beauty, and his bubble nest looks great. Congratulations!

(Also, the little 'emoticon' thing you've put at the bottom of your post has made me laugh, it's great.)


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Yaaaay!!!!! That's amazing! I can't wait for the day Perseus builds one :') Lookin good Michael!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Busy busy week this week. So Wednesday after running around Manhattan buying lumber and acrylic I stopped off at my favorite LFS to buy fish crap that I probably didn't need. Saw this beautiful boy I'm sure he will get adopted 










Then today after work I took the trip back into Manhattan to go to petco (it was my first time and I wanted to pick up a 10g) the petco 1/per g sale is going on. Err I ended up buying 2 10g tanks and more plants...










Should probably get some foreground plants... seems to me we have a lot of background plants happening....


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Woohoo! I have figured out the correct co2/fertilizer ratio!!! 










My small window grow outs are going strong!!!










subwassertang is super happy and making o2 bubbles!

Same with the java fern, hornwort, and mossballs! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Tested the water today:
Ph : 6.6
Ammonia : 0.25
Nitrite : 0
Nitrate : 0

Ohh no... did I kill my cycle?!?! Hrmm or is the plant load heavy enough to eat all of the nitrogen? Hrmm (water change day is in 2 days so I am not concerned about the ammonia)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

The python arrived today!!! Along with some new plants from Aqua Aurora here on bettafish and Jacob's Aquarium over in YouTube!!!










GOOD GOD that was the fastest water change I have ever done...

Planted plants, tied moss, wooowza


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Michael's tank looks beautiful!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

How are Jacob's plants doing? I've watched some of his videos, so I'm curious.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> How are Jacob's plants doing? I've watched some of his videos, so I'm curious.




Jacob's plants all arrived extremely healthy and in good condition. I didn't have any mold or dead leaves. In a week I will update on how they are doing and if I experienced any melt. (Which I have come to expect from just buying plants anywhere). But honestly these are the healthiest plants I have ever purchased. Even the ones from my LFS don't compare! 

 10/10


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> Jacob's plants all arrived extremely healthy and in good condition. I didn't have any mold or dead leaves. In a week I will update on how they are doing and if I experienced any melt. (Which I have come to expect from just buying plants anywhere). But honestly these are the healthiest plants I have ever purchased. Even the ones from my LFS don't compare!
> 
> 10/10


He is a likable person. I was glad to see a video that he had started his own nursery business. 
I like www.plantedaquariumscentral.com. She has very healthy plants and always throw in extra. The problem is shipping fee...


Looking forward to seeing updates!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Ohh thanks for the link she has an awesome selection! Might have to order some from her :0

(How bad is the shipping fee?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

When I bought some plants last time, 
the plants total $16.48 
forum discount -$1.65 (Russell can give you 10% off code)
Shipping $10.64
----------------------------------
Total $25.47


The other time the plant total was $25.06, discount -$2.51, shipping fee was $11.99. Total was $34.54.


She is located in AZ and charges shipping free regionally, so if you want plants in CA, the shipping rate is a big better. Her plants do best in my tanks. In addition, AZ and CA are next to each other, so packages don't need to travel across the country. Most of her plants expect potted ones are submerged grown, which is very important for me


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Ohhh! That's amazing will definitely put down an order once she gets red tiger lotus back in stock!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Don't forget to get a discount code from Russell. I know it but she is the code keeper on this forum  It's my personal experience, it's better to order plants when it's cooler than warmer. I hope she will have Red Tiger Lotus back in stock soon. 


I highly recommend Crypt Undulata if you want no green plant in your tank. She sent me a big one with beautiful bronze-ish color.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

So the one time I don't clean the plants I get snails, snail leaches, and an out break of nematodes...

Not so fun...








t









What the nematodes look like







not my photo couldn't get the camera to focus on it so using one from the web.

To kill the leaches I am dosing my tank with salt as per










Plants and all.

And I am also dosing with copper because f**k unwanted guests! I don't mind having to re cycle my tank #salty.

Michael is chilling in a spare 3G I set up for him, I'm also treating him with paragaurd just to be safe he doesn't seem to care, he mostly naps because the tank is bare but his appetite and personality are still 100%


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Photo update


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

The snail leach is creepy... I hope I'll never get any in my tanks. I have a regular ramshorn snails. They are the best at cleaning diatoms, although I have to kill babies when there are too many.


Didn't your betta eat nematodes? Bettas love white worms.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

He did his best to eat all of them but I didn't want him in there when I doesed it with salt and copper.

That and there were wwaaaaaay too many of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Didn't salt and copper affect the plants?


My betta goes crazy over grindal worms


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Some are hardy some are less hardy at this point I just want to kill all parasitic life in the tank. The leeches are not killed by a bleach dip hence the radical salt and copper treatment. That and with finals happening I don't have time to pick through every leaf looking for adults and juvies.... hurhgggg baby leeches......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

What is that pyramid shaped net in the left-hand corner or his tank?


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

elizabethdean said:


> What is that pyramid shaped net in the left-hand corner or his tank?




A live feeder cone 









When I give him frozen blood worms I drop the food in there and as it defrosts it sinks and he chases and eats them. Not necessary but i enjoy it.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Worked for 12 hours straight and as a reward I spent 3 hours bleach dipping all my plants, rubbing them all down, cleaning my gravel, and re aquascaping my tank.

Not a fan of how it looks now but excited to see 
1) of things bounce back after the hell I put them through
2) once they all grow in they should look awesome {probably a month or two}










Planing on only having Michael with a huge java fern and driftwood... will set it up once I move in a week or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Just saw a nematode... (the tiny worm). So I pressed 1-click buy on some fenbendazole. Or de-wormer which is a common method to murder said worms >:} do not test me parasites I have Amazon prime!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elizabethdean (Apr 5, 2017)

Please report if this works or not. I'm about to order my first fish, a giant betta, and know I need to have some medicines on hand. Reviews of the Seachem Paragard are mixed so it would be nice to see if it works for you.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

elizabethdean said:


> Please report if this works or not. I'm about to order my first fish, a giant betta, and know I need to have some medicines on hand. Reviews of the Seachem Paragard are mixed so it would be nice to see if it works for you.




Will do however I am also treating Michael (my betta) with medicated pellets as well. That being said I don't think he has any parasites at the moment (he was 100% visibly healthy when I started the treatment). 

I am medicating because I am trying to get a fully clean slate after I had a parasitic / snail / nematode invasion in my main tank.

If it causes any negative effects I will report on them however. It's day 3 of the treatment and he seems perfectly fine, the rays on his tail have even started to branch again (he is a crown tail) so it doesn't seem to be harming him?

In my opinion I would treat all new fish with it while they are being quarantined, my reasoning being a bottle is only about 10$ and if it helps yay, and if it does nothing it was only 10$. And when you buy bettas from online that's about 35+ you are spending so why not take some insurance?

Idk just my 2 cents 

Best of luck!


----------



## kyle3 (Apr 26, 2017)

Captain! I love this journal, you're a lovely writer!

Michael is both gorgeous and hilariously spunky - two hour flaring sessions - good lord!!

I was horrified to read about your roommate woes, and I'm so glad you got out of there!

Love the tanks, and also wanted to say that I really enjoyed the moss ball pile, that was a creative idea and it looked great.

cheers <3


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Bubble nest!


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

Woah, it's really impressive! Congrats!

(I admire you so much for being able to keep the tank next to a load of electronic stuff, I'd personally get so anxious, haha!).


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Many things have happened... I have moved... and done many things... constructed and put up walls, built many 2x4 shelves and now I am using the extra lumber to make a fish rack for myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Good to see you doing fine. Can you upload a picture when you finish the fish rack?


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Tank rack made from 2x4s

Michael has come down with a case of fin rot. Spent two weeks treating him with sea salt. No improvement however he didn't worsen. Switched to trying Para guard at least it will give him a break from the raised salinity... will continue with regular weekly water changes and seachem para guard and see how his condition develops.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Capt! So great to hear from you! The tank rack looks great! 

I'm sorry Michael is has fin rot, I'm dealing with it myself, with my new boy, and man it's seriously tough! Hoping he gets better, come on Michael! <3


----------

